# PC Spiele mit dem Controller



## paysafecard (4. März 2012)

Hallo Abend an alle . 
Hoffe der Thread ist hier richtig 
Naja wie man schon vom Titel lesen kann suche ich Windows( 7 ) Spiele die mit den Windows Controller gespielt werden kann.
Mir ist es egal was bzw ob ego oder run ist, suche halt solch Spiele wo auch Online Modus haben. 
Wäre super wenn ihr ein Paar gute Tipps habt  
Schönen Abend noch 
LG


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2012)

Also, in der Regel kannst Du alle SPiele, die das "Games for WIndows"-Logo haben, auch per Controller spielen, gibt aber auch AUsnahmen wie zB Bioshock 2.

Sportspiele zB gehen an sich immer auch per gamepad, Rennspiele ebenfalls. 

Hast denn keine ungefähren Wünsche, was das Genre betrifft? Oder Lieblingsspiele, aus denen man was herleiten könnte? Was füe einen PC hast Du? Legst Du Wert auf eine moderne Spielgrafik?


----------



## paysafecard (4. März 2012)

HI 
Ich hab ein Game ( Stranglehold ) auch mit dem Windows Logo aber da steht nichts mit dem Controller, ist ja meisten ein Logo oder es steht ja Drauf ne.
Naja ich Spiele gerne Games wie Fallout oder so Egoshooter - Was natürlich auch super wäre ein Game wo auf deutsch ist und wo man online Spielen kann und mit nem Mikro kommunizieren  das wäre klasse. Mit der Grafik bin ich net so der Fanatiker deswegen habe ich ja eine wii lol  
Ne also Grafik ist net so wichtig XD


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2012)

Fallout müsste an sich per Pad gehen. 

Aber richtige Shooter per Pad und auch noch Multiplayer, da kenn ich nix - vor allem wird man da keine Chance haben gegen Spieler mit Maus...

Ach ja: was für nen Controller hast Du denn? Die Spiele mit dem GfW-Logo wären halt idR für den Microsoft xbox-Controller gedacht.


----------



## dmwDragon (5. März 2012)

GTA 4, The Saints, Need for Speed Teile , BFBC2, BF3, Dirt 2-3,Assasins Creed Brotherhood diese Titel kann ich mit dem X-Box 360 Controller für PC spielen, falls du dir erst einen Controller zulegen willst kann ich diesen nur empfehlen


----------



## paysafecard (5. März 2012)

Moin moin 
erstmal ja hab den  Originalen Windows X Controller , stimmt daran habe ich net gedacht das die Gamer wo mit der Maus spielen vorteile haben  
gibt es net Games wo man nur Online mit den Controller zocken kann ? ach so was meinst du mit GfW Logo`? Hab mal bei meine Games ( Fallout3-New vegas/Streetfighter/Bioschock/Fifa) geschaut aber war kein GfW dabei XD. 
@dmwDragon  Lieben Dank für deine Tipps  
Sind es games wo man online Zocken kann ? Ich denke mal die Renn spiele bestimmt ne .


----------



## Vordack (5. März 2012)

Hmm, hab vor kurzem Dungeon Sieger 3 mit Controller gespielt. Im SP macht es mit Controller Laune, im MP ist die Kamera nicht so dolle 

Kingdom of Amalur - Reckoning lässt sich auch toll mit Controller spielen.


----------



## dmwDragon (5. März 2012)

@paysafecard
 die Titel die ich hier genannt habe kann mann fast alle Online spielen


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2012)

paysafecard schrieb:


> Moin moin
> erstmal ja hab den Originalen Windows X Controller , stimmt daran habe ich net gedacht das die Gamer wo mit der Maus spielen vorteile haben
> gibt es net Games wo man nur Online mit den Controller zocken kann ? ach so was meinst du mit GfW Logo`? Hab mal bei meine Games ( Fallout3-New vegas/Streetfighter/Bioschock/Fifa) geschaut aber war kein GfW dabei XD.


 ein SPiel muss nicht das Logo haben, wenn es mit dem xbox-Controller läuft. Aber normalerweise kann man ein Spiel mit dem GamesForWindows-Logo halt immer mit dem xbox-Pad spielen. Es kann aber sein, dass es nicht mit nem anderen Controller geht, sondern nur mit dem xbox-Controller. Das meinte ich nur


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2012)

Ob Sport-, Egoshooter, Action-Adventures oder Rollenspiele, mittlerweile gibt es kaum einen namhaften Titel, der KEINE Gameopads vor vonherein unterstützt. Ausnahmen wie jüngst "Mass Effect 3" bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2012)

Also, Skyrim per Pad geht zwar, aber mir ist schleiferhaft, wie man da effizient und simpel wirklich alle Funktionen nutzen können soll... wenn ich das, was ich allein fürs Bewegen, die Quests, ausrüsten und Kämpfen brauche belegt hab, hab ich schon keine Taste mehr für die Zauber über...


----------



## Adri0815 (8. März 2012)

Black Ops kann man auch mit dem Xbox Controller am PC spielen. Ich sehe zwar keinen Grund, wieso man das tun sollte, da man im MP logischerweise extreme Nachteile hat, aber ist ist möglich!


----------



## Varulven (9. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, Skyrim per Pad geht zwar, aber mir ist schleiferhaft, wie man da effizient und simpel wirklich alle Funktionen nutzen können soll... wenn ich das, was ich allein fürs Bewegen, die Quests, ausrüsten und Kämpfen brauche belegt hab, hab ich schon keine Taste mehr für die Zauber über...



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Controller oder Inventar-Mod. Was ist besser? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## hifumi (9. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, Skyrim per Pad geht zwar, aber mir ist schleiferhaft, wie man da effizient und simpel wirklich alle Funktionen nutzen können soll... wenn ich das, was ich allein fürs Bewegen, die Quests, ausrüsten und Kämpfen brauche belegt hab, hab ich schon keine Taste mehr für die Zauber über...


 
Wie meinst du das? Man kann doch auf der Tastatur auch nur die Tasten 1-8 wirklich frei belegen mit Zaubern und Items, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Man kann doch auf der Tastatur auch nur die Tasten 1-8 wirklich frei belegen mit Zaubern und Items, oder?



ich weiß nicht mehr genau, was es war, aber ich konnte 2-3 Sachen nur so belegen, dass ich dafür extra das Spiel pausieren und in ein anderes Menü musste, und für die Zauberauswahl sowieso. Per Tastatur drückst Du halt zB 5 für Feuerzauber oder auch 7 für Heiltrank, und alles ohne dass das Spiel pausiert. Per Pad musst Du die Übersicht der Favoriten aufrufen, so dass das Spiel pausiert, und dort dann scrollen bis zu dem Zauber, den Du haben willst und den dann wählen. Das find ich sehr nervig.


----------



## hifumi (9. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht mehr genau, was es war, aber ich konnte 2-3 Sachen nur so belegen, dass ich dafür extra das Spiel pausieren und in ein anderes Menü musste, und für die Zauberauswahl sowieso. Per Tastatur drückst Du halt zB 5 für Feuerzauber oder auch 7 für Heiltrank, und alles ohne dass das Spiel pausiert. Per Pad musst Du die Übersicht der Favoriten aufrufen, so dass das Spiel pausiert, und dort dann scrollen bis zu dem Zauber, den Du haben willst und den dann wählen. Das find ich sehr nervig.


 
Ja, so kenn ich es auch. Ich dachte für die Leute die mit dem Pad spielen übernimmt dann das Richtungskreuz die Tasten 1-8. Bin mir ehrlichgesagt nicht sicher, da ich selbst noch nie mit dem Pad Skyrim gespielt hab, aber es wär die einzig logische Erklärung wieso man nur 1 bis 8 belegen kann, und nicht zumindest auch noch die 9 und die 0.

Übrigens ja auch mal wieder eine Ohrfeige für PC Spieler: "Ha, das ist uns doch viel zu viel Arbeit es noch so zu programmieren, dass man zwei Tasten mehr als Hotkeys hat!" - geschweige denn natürlich die Möglichkeit, alle Tasten so zu belegen wie man will. Auch hier gibt's natürlich wieder ein Mod das Abhilfe schafft: Extra Hotkeys at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community Damit dürfte wohl auf jeden Fall die Tastatursteuerung die Oberhand haben.


----------



## TheRaptorSeven (9. März 2012)

Für alle Games ohne Gamepad unterstützung nutze ich "Pinnacle Game Profieler" http://pinnaclegameprofiler.com Klasse Tool, mit dem man wirklich jedes Spiel problemlos und sogar mit  Force Feedback spielen kann!


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ja, so kenn ich es auch. Ich dachte für die Leute die mit dem Pad spielen übernimmt dann das Richtungskreuz die Tasten 1-8. Bin mir ehrlichgesagt nicht sicher, da ich selbst noch nie mit dem Pad Skyrim gespielt hab, aber es wär die einzig logische Erklärung wieso man nur 1 bis 8 belegen kann, und nicht zumindest auch noch die 9 und die 0.


 also, bei meinem Test per Pad war zB Steuerkreuz nach links = "Favoritenmenü aufrufen" . Aber evlt. isses bei der Konsole so, dass man erst ein Mneü aufruft und DANN halt per Steuerkreuz aussucht und nicht scrollen muss, so dass es deswegen 8 Befehle sind? Naja, is ja an sich wurscht  



> wieder ein Mod das Abhilfe schafft: Extra Hotkeys at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community Damit dürfte wohl auf jeden Fall die Tastatursteuerung die Oberhand haben.


 cool


----------

